# Seat Leon 1.9 TDI - DUBAI STYLE :)



## kkkacper (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone im from Poland and this is my ride....
I hope you like it.


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice Leon, i have seen the clip on youtube :thumbup:


----------



## kkkacper (Jul 6, 2010)

some new nice photo  



























































































Bonus:


----------

